# Is the Gossen Luna Pro SBC meter any good?



## railman44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I've never used a hand held before.  Always depended on the internal meter.  I refuse to spend the $300 + for an LCD "modern" meter with all the bells and whistles.  I just want something that will guide me through situations with lenses the camera meter will not work.  I think Gossen makes quality stuff?  Yeah, I'm a film guy...


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 8, 2004)

railman44 said:
			
		

> I've never used a hand held before.  Always depended on the internal meter.  I refuse to spend the $300 + for an LCD "modern" meter with all the bells and whistles.  I just want something that will guide me through situations with lenses the camera meter will not work.  I think Gossen makes quality stuff?  Yeah, I'm a film guy...



Railman, no shame in being a film guy!    

Here's a link:

http://www.photographyreview.com/Light,Meters/Gossen,Luna-Pro,sbc/PRD_84261_3115crx.aspx

Although I haven't worked with this model (I have a Minolta IV and a Pentax Spotmeter) it seems like will serve you well in a multitude of situations.  And yes, Gossen always made great stuff.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 9, 2004)

Gossen light meters are legendary. Accurate and sensitive though I have to admit I found them awkward to use but it's a personal thing.
My choice is a Sekonic in the studio and an old Weston Euro for pose value


----------



## santino (Nov 9, 2004)

I've got an Gossen Lunasix 3S and it's great! Gossen is surely one of the leading light meter producers.

Mitica100: btw. how's the Pentax Spotmeter?


----------

